# help choosing size triple ply elbow sleeves



## jerom (Feb 26, 2010)

https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/sleeves-wraps-straps/elbow-sleeves/strengthshop-triple-ply-odin-elbow-sleeves.html

looking at buying these for some heavier lifts

26 -29 cm xxl

29-32 cm xxxl

problem is my measurement is exactly 29.2 cm

which one would you buy ?

just phoned strength shop the guy recommends go for bigger size so i guess ive answered my own question,

any thoughts on subject would be welcome


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

email them

They will give you the correct answer (they are very helpful)


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

i did that with the triple ply knee supports and went for the larger size, glad i did


----------



## jerom (Feb 26, 2010)

hi thanks for reply i nearly bought the triple ply but i cant decide if i should buy double ply, plan to use for weighted dips and heavy bench

https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/review/product/list/id/273/category/56/


----------

